# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  راهنمایی ثبت نام در کنکور 94

## miladc

...

----------


## nurse1997

من چیزی نمیدونم و الا راهنمایی میکردم

----------


## ..زهرا..

بچه هاواقعاکسی نیست جواب بده؟؟؟

----------


## MahMoUoD

از خود سایت سنجش سوال کنید خیلی بهتره:
سیستم ارسال درخواست

همین امشب هم درخواستتون رو ارسال کنید تا فردا پاسخ داده بشه و بتونید تو کنکور ثبت نام کنید

----------


## SHERWEAN

این رشته‌هایی که نیاز به تیک دارن، کنکورشون مرحله‌ی عملی هم داره که بعد از آزمون سراسری هنر، باید توی اون آزمون عملی هم قبول بشین. ولی رشته پویانمایی (انیمیشن‌سازی) مرحله عملی نداره و فقط با آزمون است. پس نیاز به زدن تیکی نیست.

----------

